# WRUW May 2013 / ЧВСН Май 2013



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

The first third of this year is already over...
What are you wearing?


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

zvezda today. on a fantastic beautiful bracelet steel and leather./////сегодня звезда . на фантастическом красивом браслете сталь и кожа .


----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

Today, it is a 1980s Poljot 17 Jewel 2614.2H.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

A few days in anticipation, that old Komandirskie of mine, which I bought at the Voentorg, Moscow in 1985! It has had a lot of wrist time as you can see!
It is a SU2234, has a hacking mechanism and lost some of its colour and lume...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I celebrated May Day with a Chinese watch, my Sea-gull PLAAF 1963 reissue








so here's my first Russian of the month, on a new Ledermax strap


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Yesterday, Worker's Day... A good opportunity to wear my second watch (Luch 2209), gift for Polish miners after 25 years working in the mine.
















"Przemysł Węgiel" -> Coal industry. Hammer and a pick (in Polish, "Pyrlik i Żelazko", in German "Schlägel und Eisen") 
The hammer and pick is a symbol representing the industrialised working classes, similar to the more famous hammer and sickle. It was used in the flag of the Marxist People's Republic of Congo between 1970 and 1991. It can also indicate *mining*, mines (especially on maps), or miners, and is also borne as a charge in the *coats of arms of mining towns*. There the symbol represents the traditional tools of the miner, a hammer and a chisel on a handle, similar to a pickaxe, but with one blunt end. They are pictured in the way a right-handed worker would lay them down: the pick with the point to the right and the handle to the lower left, the hammer with the handle to the lower right and the head to the upper left. The handle of the pick protrudes over the head, because the head is not permanently fixed, but can be swapped for a newly sharpened head when it is blunt from use. Furthermore it is used to indicate the working day, on train timetables. (Thanks to Emoscambio)


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Now there are 2 of these threads, I am so confused... Anyways, Kopernik


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Could the mods lock the incorrectly titled May thread? Our ЧВСН thread always has both English and Russian.

OKEAH today:


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Some of my not-quite-wearable timepieces... the other ones are housed in Soviet Plexiglass of various shape and taste.



































and a bonus to know where one is heading to.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

And yet another large-dial Zaria 2009 for me -- I have about 6 of these, now -- this time Sekonda:









This one even came with the box, which I'd never seen before:


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Black or white ?









b-) Today, black


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Imperator of Russia Tsar Nicholas II - 125 years (1868-1993)









...with enamel bezel! :-!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Today's








plus a small Poljot pyramid. Karl (ledermax) does make a fine strap


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

ch196 said:


> And yet another large-dial Zaria 2009 for me -- I have about 6 of these, now -- this time Sekonda:
> 
> View attachment 1070108
> 
> ...


Also available as Clipper. A beautiful giant!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

My ruby


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

fcafca said:


> View attachment 1070216
> Black or white ?
> 
> View attachment 1070217
> ...


Quelle collection incommensurable! Combien de montres possèdes tu? Ou pour être discret, combien d'années te faudrait-il pour porter chacune de tes montres un seul jour?
What an immeasurable collection! How many watches do you own? Or to be discreet, how many years would it take for you to wear every single one of your watches for one single day?


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Received a "new" bracelet for one of the Boctoks today.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

I received another bracelet yesterday and I put it on the komandirskie I'm wearing today. I use either nato or stainless, hardly ever any leather. I do like the bund straps alot though. :-!


----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)

An Okean on a nice Saturday morning.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Giving my scuba dude a little wrist time, it has not been worn much since I got my SMP unfortunately.


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)

emoscambio said:


>


I have the same dial. But I haven't worn mine because it needs a new movement.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

After a month of indecision, I decided to keep my WUS mission Amphibia, AND decided to do battle with a Vostok bracelet for the third time. Finally worked!










Lesson learned is to not mess with the pins anymore -- the hammer makes the split end buckle so that it's impossible to get through on the other side. As others here have done, I just pried up the part of each link that grips the next link's pin, and hammered it back down afterwards.

Still a pretty ugly bracelet, though, so time to hit eBay for an after market one. Has anyone had any luck fitting the stock clasp to another bracelet?


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

emoscambio said:


> Quelle collection incommensurable! Combien de montres possèdes tu? Ou pour être discret, combien d'années te faudrait-il pour porter chacune de tes montres un seul jour?
> What an immeasurable collection! How many watches do you own? Or to be discreet, how many years would it take for you to wear every single one of your watches for one single day?


:-d Not as long ... About four months, considering those I consider "wearable". :-( But this is too much. I admire the "reduction" made by Koutouzoff on his collection.

b-) Friday and yesterday, after reading this, I had an uncontrollable urge to wear my Kirovskie. A black dial variant, with inscription almost entirely erased.


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

sturmanskie today


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Swapping пирожки for nan bread today










Military watch, HMT Jawan, India


----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Dutch liberation day festival in Vlissingen today.

2 stages where bands play. The main bands are flown across the country in a chinook helicopter to play all the different festivals.

Main stage in Vlissingen.










2nd stage in Vlissingen.










What I am wearing today b-)










Going back to our car across the old Schelde Naval industrial zone, which is now public territory.


----------



## Huntergreene (Apr 16, 2013)

Here's my choice for today.







These UFO's aren't as big as I was led to believe.


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

poljot 3105 today


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Black '67 with Vostok bracelet


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

It's an iridescent Sunday afternoon in Toronto !


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello f10 ... my new watch ... Vostok Cadet, small at 35mm but I wear vintage stuff anyway.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Monday morning .... good mood ...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Morning everyone!


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

My Cavalry re-dialed Komandirskie for me today:


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Poljot-alarm


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

A case, I hope, of a difficult-to-match watch meeting a difficult-to-use band. And a happy 290th to the Botik Petra.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Saturday








This evening














With my upgraded technology (polywatch, acrylic scratch pen, case opener*) I'm working on making this more wearable (a bargain, and at least I know it's not a redial!)

*Don't panic, the scratches are on crystal and case. I'm planning to do that cigarette ash thing to brighten the gold on the numbers


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Amphibious Monday


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

55-летние "Дружба"/"友谊", 455ЧН, Механизм ЧН-2М (Кама, Радуга, Сатурн), Чистопольский Часовой Завод
55-years old "Druzhba"/"友谊", 455ChN, Movement ChN-2M (as Kama, Raduga, Saturn), Chistopol Watch Factory















Slightly different dial with two red flags on the 1960 catalogue


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

Slava automatic...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Raketa Jet for me


----------



## herrera (May 21, 2012)

Aviator 3105


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Today, seagull 63:


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

A bit too sunny and spring-like today; we need some gloom up in here. My non-disassembled Moskva, black with ghostly radium dial.


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

Red leather strap today


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Czeching in with my afternoon change


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Killing time in a traffic jam :roll:


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Chunky Chaika quartz









unfortunately, it tends to stop for no obvious reason, and then start again a day or two later


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Tuesday:
I took the Mercedes out for a spin today.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Hanging out at home with my family and zissou!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Победа 1945-1975, Механизм 2608, Завод имени Масленникова
Pobeda 1945-1975, Movement 2608, Maskennikov Factory






















Excerpt from Christoph Lorenz Database

*ZIM 2608
*










*Description*
The ZIM 2608 is a quite old and unusual handwinding movement of Russian production,
which was equipped with and direct center second and therefore builds really high.
Additionally, it has a very nice stripes decoration on the plates, while elsewhere it looks pretty crude. 






The movement 2608 bases on the construction of the family relative ZIM 2602.
For the direct driven centre second, the fourth wheel was removed from position "6" and the third wheel was set further distant from the center. 
Since fourth and third wheel are now located above the winding plate, the escapement wheel train had to be prolonged, which all leads to a very high building movement. 









Breguet hairspring

Like the ZIM 2602, this movement also uses a three leg ring balance with a Breguet hairspring.
The balance is not yet shock protected and the hairspring key doesn't have a long regulator arm.
So, this movement was build cheap and expensive the same instance.









The ZIM 2608 beats with 18000 alternations per hour and contains a pallet lever.









Dial side view

On the dial side, you see the yoke winding system besides the otherwise quite empty plate.  









*Technical data*


ManufacturerZIMCaliber2608Number of jewels17EscapementAnchor with palletsBalanceNickelShock protection(s)noneBalance cock directionclockwiseHairspring studfixedRegulator typeBreguet type hairspring, hairspring keyMovement constructionFork
Escapement wheel, Fourth wheel, Center wheel
Center wheel, Mainspring barrelConstruction typesolid constructionBridge shapeBridge, rounded, bulge left, 3 gearsWinding mechanismyokeSetting lever spring4 holesFeaturesSCDFunctionsHour, minute, secondBeats per hour18000Size11[SUP]1[/SUP]/[SUB]2[/SUB]''' (measured: 25,4 mm)


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Olaa (Apr 27, 2013)

Best reg Ola


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Wednesday :

S T R E L A !!!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Back with the leather today


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

My latest Zvezda today and a family picture of my three all with re-plated cases original dials, hands (three different sets), and movements all keeping good time:


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Tuesday and Wednesday, Komandirskie U-Boot NOS from 1993 :


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Amphibia Vostok 5/6 on a new Modena rubber strap:


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Wearing my Pilot today.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Fresh from the post, my first 3133 and my first Chrono ever! It only took 4 days to get here from Poland, how does that work??


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Thursday :

Amphibian on grey NATO


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thursday and Friday








Yesterday evening (poem by Gary Snyder)








Today


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello fellow travellers!

Let's take a wild stab in the dark as to the weather situation right now.

Indeed.

So today (being an extension to the weekend) I've gone for another *big* watch, this time the Vostok Amfibia 1967. Bit of a brute, this thing, but somehow far more wearable than its dimensions would make yer believe. And yes, you've seen me post this watch time and again, so the proof's in the pudding.

I love this watch.

Now. What should I digress about today?

Well, just as I wrote the line above the door bell did its ding-dong thing. 'Twas some bloke trying to sell children's books door to door. New one on me. Over the years I've opened the door to countless salesmen purveying (Chris) insurance, bibles, encyclopaedias (Wikipedia trumps all), God/*****/Jehovah (delete as applicable), yet more insurance, sex (door to door hookers; now *that* was a rough neighbourhood), and very occasionally some tupperware clones or handmade clothes. Now we have kid's books to add to the constellation. We live and earn.

But it's *not* the door to door salesmen that pee me off. At least they have the energy and courage to brave the elements. It takes nerve to walk up to countless houses and receive no after no. Not that my empathy changes anything: "No, sorry. Watch out for the neighbour's dog".

Nah, it's the *telephone* sales that drive me nuts.

Now I'm not a naturally happy chap when the phone rings. I don't leap up eager to find out what magical news I might hear on t'other end. I don't get all excited with the prospect of communicating with a friend or family member so as to swap the latest gossip. Basically, I'm not Frau Capucho. I bloody well hate answering the phone. So imagine how happy I am when someone calls at 7pm (typically when I've just returned all shagged out from work) asking me whether I want to switch my family health insurance. Imagine how that happiness increases when someone speaks rapid-fire Swiss German at me, without giving me the chance to decipher it (my Swiss German's diabolical, but I get by when it's spoken *slowly*), or even worse any kind of verbal opening to ask 'em what it's about.

So over the years I've evolved a way to deal with these invasions.

(ring, ring, ring)

Me: Hello

Salesman: Gruetsi, Herr Capucho, Ich bin bei Sanitas/Intras/Visana/Wintras (delete as appropriate). Hier in der Schweiz mir han eine grosses Problem mit dem Krankenkasse...

Me (interrupting him mid flow): Do you speak English? (In my best "I'm dealing with a bally furriner" Queen's English)

Salesman: Erm, wir bitte?

Me: Do. You. Speak. English?

(Pause)

Salesman: Moment, pleeze. Colleague speak. Moment...

(Pause...)

Colleague: Hello, this is Meier. Mr Capucho, I work for Sanitas/Intras/Visana/Wintras (delete as appropriate). Here in Switzerland we have a big problem with health insurance premiums, and I'm wondering if you would consider a free estimation...

Me (interrupting mid flow): I *am* very interested, yes.

Colleague (sounding pleased): Well, if you have a moment to complete a short list of question...

Me (interrupting again): I *do* have the time. Yes.

Colleague: Good, so first question: How old are you, Mr Capucho?

Me: Oh so sorry, I didn't mean I have time *now*. Oh no, very busy now. A bad time, yes.

Colleague (patient voice, as she's clearly dealing with an idiot): When *would* be a good time, Mr Capucho?

(Pause)

Me: Well I don't really know. Um. Well what time do you finish work? We should make it this evening, right? That would be best. Yes.

Colleague: Oh yes, that *would* be best. I finish at 10:30pm, so any time up to...

Me (final interruption): How about midnight?

Colleague: Erm, what?

Me: Midnight would be perfect. Yes. Please call back then. Look forward to it.

Colleague: But... but, I said I finish work at...

Me: Yes, midnight. Bye...

Colleague: Wait, Herr Capucho. Midnight is *not* possible because I finish work at 10:30pm. Herr Capucho, I will be sleeping by midnight!

Me: Really? Well I also finished work about an hour and a half ago, but I have to deal with bullsh1t calls like this...

(click)

Well,it entertains me a little, and stops the calls from Sanitas/Intras/Visana/Wintras (delete as appropriate) for a month or two. Then they of course resume...

Telephone spam.

Ric


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

For today, a black dial zakaz komandirskie, cleaned and serviced last week. Cheers.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Vostok for me today...have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

I thought I was done with 3133's but now I need chrono seconds hand - means anoder watch for donor. This will never end!
Anyway 3133 today...


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

I decided to go Russian today, too!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Friday evening Pobeda


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Today, Vostok Komandirskie "Rising Star" :


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

big zero vs. big twelve


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Amphibian for Friday


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm wearing this








my sis is wearing this to the FA Cup Final at Wembley
Wigan Athletic v Manchester City. Update: Wigan won, she is a very happy bunny!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

I see the Big Zero is popular today


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Saturday Special!

NOS Poljot Amphibian


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

mysterian said:


> Saturday Special!
> 
> NOS Poljot Amphibian


Drooooooling!


----------



## Olaa (Apr 27, 2013)

mysterian said:


> Saturday Special!
> 
> :-!
> 
> ...


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a very bad photographer. These watches are perfect.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Almost everything I own is on rubber for the summer at this point. Very comfortable!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

http://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s524/merl1234/Strela/P1070266_zpsf0fffe44.jpg


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi All,

And I hope this Sunday's treating you well.

The retro chronograph theme continues today with the lovely Strela with the equally lovely 3133 handwind movement. That's a hell of a lot of mid-end watch for low-end money.

The weather? Don't ask.

So I thought I'd brighten things up with some photos using this 'ere Balinese cook book as a backdrop. Can't think of a Russian link to Bali, so the only excuse I can think of is that a bit o' colour's just the thing. At least I turned the page to one of the best recipes in the book (hint, hint) so when you have the time, have a go yerself and then report back here.

Never been to Bali. The book's the legacy of an old trip made by Frau Capucho in those dim, dark times before I came into her life to mix things up a bit. A lot, actually.

But I *have* been to Fiji, although I have mixed memories. On the plus side was the glorious landscape, the sea food, the warm ocean and the stunning coral reefs. On the negative side was the thirty hours jumbo jet flight(s) spent gasping for a ciggie (years before I eventually stopped smoking), the two hurricanes that nearly left me stranded there (I know, I know), and the time spent there with an old girlfriend towards the end of a well past-due relationship.

Would like to return sometime now that it'd be in far better circumstances.

Update on the littlest and his broken foot. Herr Doktor has downgraded the injury to *suspected* broken foot, as opposed to *probable* broken foot. Makes no difference to the wee one 'cos he had a rough night of (drugged) pain, with little sleep. Which of course means the Capucho parents are feeling a bit nervy after a sleepless night. Seen this before with the other elder boys (broken arm and shoulder for one, smashed big toe for the other) so we know this'll pass within a day or two, and then he'll be limping about with nary a care in the world.

Kids don't let unimportant things interrupt the joy of life for long.

We could all do with taking a leaf from said book.

Ric


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Which one is a franken?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Buran Alarm,


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Super Sunday - Mothers Day!

Raketa Diver


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

vostok today


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

My daughter sporting a great watch on Mother's Day.


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm finally able to wear my first Chistopol/Zakaz Komandirskie - I was searching for a while for a Nato strap with gold hardware. The color on the star on this one is actually pretty good - I'm just a bad photographer.









Wait...that's a bit better, or at least different.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

A lazy Sunday...


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Buran for me yesterday and today. Have a great week ahead everyone.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

My Slavaketa Diver. I had a Raketa with a damaged 3056A Uglich made movement. I bought a Slava with a NOS 3056A Uglich made movement, to repair it. But then...
Different dial foot distance + different diameters for hour, minute, and second hand shafts!
The only option left was to create this monster!


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Homemade Alarm "Aviator" - powered by Poljot 2612.1


----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## vsls (Oct 28, 2010)

GuessWho said:


> View attachment 1083018


I must find a Zarya like that


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Strela on this May 13:


----------



## jpc763 (Dec 1, 2010)

My new Komandirskie with a new NATO strap!


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

frantsous said:


> View attachment 1083026


The amount of different (dials and casings) 3133s that exist is amazing.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Monday...
Starting the week with yet another dive watch.
This time it's the Cyrillic branded Poljot 20atm diver with the larger, heavier case and the awesome case back design.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

sq100 said:


> The amount of different (dials and casings) 3133s that exist is amazing.


Yes, but that one looks kind of franken to me. What purpose does a 24h bezel serve on a watch with no 24h hand?


----------



## Huntergreene (Apr 16, 2013)

It would save me from doing the math required to convert 12 to 24 in my head.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

For it to do that, it should go from 13 to 24, not from 1 to 24. As it is, all it's good for is multiplying numbers by two.


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Raketa with grey textured dial and a two-tone case.


----------



## MauriceT (Feb 20, 2013)

German in name ...








... but pure Russian at heart.








Have a good day everyone.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Buran Sibir with 3603 movement...


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Yesterday, Маяк made in Petrodvorets factory (Raketa). Cal. 2603 antichoc inside :


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning comrades!

I'm having some fun today, wearing my Vostok Amphibia. The KGB watch, or cold war memorabilia.








Have a very good day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

I had been wearing my '67 Amphibia for the past week (!) whilst on a short holiday visiting family in the "old country"; Very pleased with the timekeeping - it has been keeping the same time as my phone. 







But now that I am back home in NY, it is time for a wee change; a Poljot


----------



## Oliverb (Aug 21, 2012)

Just received yesterday from Belarus. Beautiful, near mint Luch Slim. My first of this type and an outstanding watch!


----------



## Oliverb (Aug 21, 2012)

And, my new RR which also arrived yesterday from Meranom.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Tuesday


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Friday

with apologies for the bad pic, formerly of the good General K!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Weekend with a naval theme wiht 2 recent arrivals from our own Amil, trapped in suburbia, dreaming of the open ocean, far flung harbours, distant shores, exotic locals ......


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

And back to work with a nice thin poljot auto


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Can't go wrong with the Amphibia


----------



## FitzroyTom (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

Kirovskie!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning all.

The workin' week continues with this 'ere vintage Poljot Alarm, wot you can see has a new strap... I've decided that this is sober enough to be worn in the office, so a black strap with white stitching seemed a good idea at the time; "the time" being when I my mouse finger was hovering over my usual Amazon Germany store where I normally pick up my Rios1931 straps.

I have an important meeting at 11:30am so I've just setup the alarm for 11:15am to wake me up from my desk slumbers. Last time I tested the alarm the bloody thing made me jump out of my skin: but it was lying on a table at the time, so maybe resonance amplified the noise. Want to know how it sounds when it's on my wrist. A bit nervous in case it hammer drills itself into my arm.

So I spent an hour or so last weekend surfing Ebay looking at the surprisingly limited brand selection of mechanical alarm watches with those deliciously symmetrical dual crowns at 2 o'clock and 4 o'clock as God intended.

At the high end we have the steel Jaeger LeCoultre Memovex (drool, drool, pant, pant) which would cost me a "mere" $5,000 to join the exclusive JLC owners club. A bit too high end for my pocket, but a man can dream. Then there's a number of vintage Vulcain Cricket's in the $500+ region, which is only fair as that's the brand that originally started the whole alarm watch thing anyway. Of course plenty of ex-soviet era Poljots, Sekondas, Signals and whatnot are available for sub-$100 prices all with the fitted same 2812 movement buzzing its little heart out inside. I did find some vintage Bulovas, and some (sorry to say) odd looking Seikos. And that was it. The rest either had their crowns at non-regulation positions (the devil's work indeed) or were *so* obscure that even I couldn't begin to imagine buying one; and everyone knows I love an obscure watch.

So yer got the choice of spending a fortune on the JLC Memovox, or a gold-plated Vulcain, or a cheap and cheerful Poljot/Sekonda/Signal (which may or may not be frankenstein enough to tear a virgin's head off).

So I'll be stickin' with me Poljot, ta muchly.

Update on our four year old's (suspected) broken foot. Frau Capucho's just taken him to the doctors for a progress check up... and then called me 'cos the foot's still far too swollen to be mere bruising. They're now on the way to the Zürich Kinderspital (trans. Children's Hospital) to tap into the full might of their state of the art X-Ray/MRI/CAT/ultrasound equipment. Methinks his suspected broken foot's been upgraded (Downgraded? How does it work?) to a *probable* broken foot.

Poor poor poor little sod. The universe doesn't work the way it should or I'd be able to swap my unbroken foot for his. Let me take the pain and injury, I'd be happy to. In theory, in pratice I'd take it like a man and then complain to my wife when the little one's not listening.

Doesn't slow him down much, though. He was hobbling about quite happily yesterday evening. Never ones to let a broken foot interrupt a happy journey through childhood, yer younger Capuchos.

Ric


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Марка / Brand**Zodiak "16 rubis", Польша**Zodiak "16 rubis", Poland**Оформление / Design*Экспорт для ФранцииExport version for France*Механизм / Movement*ЧН-44М / 2408
(как у Кировских и Спутник)ChN-44M / 2408
(as in Kirovskie and Sputnik)*Завод / Factory*Первый Московский Часовой ЗаводFirst Moscow Watch Factory






 


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

I know it's space and marine, but hey who cares ;-)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A visit to the grail portion of my collection today: Стрела


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

Kirovskie!


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Just arrived, a Pilot "Berkut". A JL design, purchased by me second-hand from someone who purchased it from JK (poljot24.de):










Just need to find a smaller strap for it, as this one is far too long. Maybe a NATO?


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Wednesday

Buran Siberia


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

It took me a while to find one of these in something like decent shape for less than a king's ransom. The seller posted a picture that looked bad, but if you peered closely you could see that most of the issue with the crystal, not the dial itself. Anyway, I'm not sure if it is Mr. Right Watch, but it is Mr. Right Now Watch.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Tuesday : Vostok Komandirskie ZakaZ 2214. Mint condition :






























b-) Wednesday : Poljot de Luxe automatic 2415


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

mysterian said:


> Wednesday
> 
> Buran Siberia


Can you show us the back?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

My first Russian/Mechanical watch, the good ol' Tanker!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Today is this beauty - Zarya 3105.01 with moonphase.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A reissue today: the vostok Radio Room


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Mesh-bracelet and Amfibia Reef:


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

My Zaria collection continues to grow, this time in gold:


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Recent arrival

For some reason it won't rotate. I did rotate it in photobucket ..... oh well, I guess you are all getting the idea ....


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Марка / Brand**Регент, Оско, Германия**Regent, Osco, Germany**Механизм / Movement*31333133*Завод / Factory*Отто Шлунд, Швеннинген
Первый Московский Часовой ЗаводOtto Schlund, Schwenningen
First Moscow Watch Factory






 


A bankruptcy fraud is actually being judged for Otto Schlund & Co, a German manufacturer of watches of Schwenningen, the former World capital of watchmaking in the Black Forest, founded 1948, who delivered mid-range wristwatches for large Department store chains. It seems that half a million Euro was fraudulently transferred to Xemex Swiss international, and one quarter of a million plus the brands (incl. Elgin) transferred to a European Brand Service Co. The stock of tenths of thousand of watches was given to Air Berlin Airline and Kaufhof Dept. store.


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*On blue NATO today*


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all, Scuba dude on black nato today . Have a good one . DW.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Another Poljot 3133 today - at least for part of the day......


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

3017 here again today


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

New Vostok Radio Room Reissue from Meranom. The 110 case, on a 22mm nato strap from natostrapco. This thing is a tank. A beautiful, beautiful tank.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Quick change from this morning's 3133. I received this 17 jewel Sturmanskie a few days ago and finally got around to putting a wearable strap on it today. It looks to be authentic and is certainly "lived-in"; the dial condition isn't wonderful - faded with significant greenish-grey discolouration between the 7 and 9, but is still very legible and the blued hands and case are in good condition - the crystal is a replacement and I strongly suspect the crown is also a replacement. however, still a nice counterpart to my 15 jewel Sturmanskie (in similar condition). There is also an equally "aged" 1949 15 jewel Sturmanskie with a non-decorated movement en-route and I will post pictures when it arrives.












































And here's one with todays lunch


----------



## heimdalg (Apr 17, 2013)

A Pobeda 1MFW.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My new silver dial Raketa on a black leather strap.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1087538


Love that dial color |>


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

OCDood said:


> My new silver dial Raketa on a black leather strap.


Mine says hello...

View attachment 1088684


----------



## Michael79 (Feb 28, 2012)

Wearing the Komandirskie on the right today...


----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)

Classic Komandirskie


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Сегодня ношу свои старые Генеральские, сделаны в СССР.
Today I am wearing my old Generalskie, made in the USSR.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

emoscambio said:


> *Марка / Brand**Регент, Оско, Германия**Regent, Osco, Germany**Механизм / Movement*31333133*Завод / Factory*Отто Шлунд, Швеннинген
> Первый Московский Часовой ЗаводOtto Schlund, Schwenningen
> First Moscow Watch Factory 


Congratulations... Is it the model sold last Sunday on German Bay ?

b-) Thursday : My favorite Poljot de Luxe automatic :
















b-) Friday : Poljot export "Foreign" version :


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning friends!

Today with my blue Scuba Dude.









Have a great weekend, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

Today the old ministerka with very very rare ZIM bracelet on 22. Picture taken in front of the entrances to the residence of evilo|


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

fcafca said:


> Congratulations... Is it the model sold last Sunday on German Bay ?


Ja wohl!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Simple Poljot Quartz for me today


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

OKEAH reissue


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Saturday:
Both my wife & I are sporting Vostoks today ... and celebrating our anniversary too!









Note the rabbit ear spoiler in back!








On the Danforth ... parked!









Yesterday,... I wore my trusty black tank Komandirski.









And,... here's that Siberian (front & back) from a few days ago:


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

mysterian said:


> And,... here's that Siberian (front & back) from a few days ago:


Thanks!
Out of mere curiosity, does it read incorrectly "НЕРЖАВЕЮЩАЯ СТАЛЬ" or correctly "НЕРЖАВЕЮЩАЯ СТАAЬ", i.e. do you see 'twice an A' or 'an A and an A without middle bar'?
Mine is mistyped, some are mot, and I start to suspect a rerun of the limited 999 ... or something even worse.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

On mine I see an A and then another A without a cross bar.









Is this the correct spelling?


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My dive watch, if I can get it back...


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

RR new...


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

RR vintage...


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

mysterian said:


> On mine I see an A and then another A without a cross bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct is "нержавеющая сталь" - A without a cross bar is "L" in Cyrillic.
Cталь - Сталин. Stal - Stalin


----------



## Chubstain (Feb 26, 2013)

gekos said:


> Correct is "нержавеющая сталь" - A without a cross bar is "L" in Cyrillic.
> Cталь - Сталин. Stal - Stalin


Stainless Stalin


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

mysterian said:


> On mine I see an A and then another A without a cross bar.
> 
> Is this the correct spelling?


Yes! Which makes those misspelled as mine weird exemplars...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi All, and I hope the weather wherever *you* are is better than the leaden skies, winds and rain here in Zürich.

Now making it a Capucho policy to wear a diver on a rainy weekend day. Summat to look forward to, I suppose. Anyways, here's one you've seen time and time again; the Vostok Amfibia 1967, this one being the numbered dial version. $250 or so shipped, so buy one now if it's your sort of thing because stocks are fast drying up.

We had a bit of a boozy night which *almost* led me to clicking the "Buy it now" on a ministry cased, blue-dialled Vostok scuba dude. But a little voice in my head said "Ric, you promised yourself only to buy watches when sober" and that gave me enough pause to avoid this well-trodden path.

Well, to be honest I fell asleep with my iPad cradled in my arms. Another ten minutes and I'd have been toast.

Right, gonna go and play with my new SlowShutter camera app on my iPhone. Shall update the post later if I take anything worth showing.

(later)

No joy with the SlowShutter app, so shall have to experiment a lot more before I begin to get a clue.

But I did take the above with the Olloclip 3 in 1 clip-on iPhone lens. Folks, yet another advert but the Olloclip's a little marvel. It comes with three different lenses: the Macro lens for extreme close-ups, which is an obvious boon for watch photos; then there's a Wide Angle which does exactly what you'd expect; but it's the Fisheye lens that's the most fun as you can see above. I had to process the photo afterwards using the extensive Camera+ options, in this case the Lo-Fi option that yer find under the Retro section in FX Effects.

The weird movie was made over the last couple of hours using the iPhone TimeLapse app, at fifteen second intervals. I'm quite pleased with it.

Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)

Today


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ric Capucho said:


> YouTube Link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I must say, as someone who has never been there but is a huge fan of their chocolate, it looks surprisingly flat for Switzerland 

A new career in the making?


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Another oldie - early civvie san serif dialed Poljot 3133 - worn, but oozing character


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Jus chillin at home with my new bud RR










Wasnt sure I'd like the case, and thought the dial face looked too small, but I purchased it anyway. I'm certainly glad I did!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Buran Alarm again


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

I decided to switch my Vostok to the SS bracelet my Raketa came on, it was the nicer of the two. I have no idea what brand it is but it feels good and is actually pretty nice, considering it came with the watches.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

It's a ZIM bracelet.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

sq100 said:


> It's a ZIM bracelet.


Or a WIZ if the photo was taken upside down.

Ric


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Or a WIZ if the photo was taken upside down.
> 
> Ric


Then will be WIE but that is not Russian, actually it will be nothing because "W" not exists in Cyrillic ;-)
It,s ZIM;-)


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

470 - hammer & sickle...


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Saturday, my first Pobeda "Red 12" recently purchased at a low price :























b-) Sunday : My Poljot chrono 3133 "Московский акционерный инновационный банк (МАИБ)" _(Moscow Joint-Stock Innovation Bank)_. Discussed here


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Альбатрос 
17 камней 
Сделано в СССР


----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)

Amphi today


----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)

Maktime Chrono.








With dent in the case, I dropped it a few days after I got it.
Anyone who has a spare?


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

This purple dialed Raketa antarktika this morning


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi All.

And today my weekend continues (sort of; today's a public holiday) with the Vostok Amfibia 1967, again. Not often I wear the same watch on consecutive days. I hope it's grateful.

Just returned from a couple of hours on my trusty mountain bike. Feeling all adventurous on the creative front, I took my iPhone and its Gorilla tripod out with me looking for summat watery and flowing so I could practice long exposure shots. And somewhere on t'other side of the 400m climb up the mountain (pant, pant, cough, cough, aarrgghhhhhhh, me legs, me lungs, aarrgghhhh...) I found a nice little stream tumbling down the side of the mountain.

A babbling brook, no less.

So, brakes on (remembering to unclip me feet from the clip-on peddles *this* time) park the bike against a tree, setup iPhone on tripod, and click clickety snap snap.

Anyways here's what I learned about taking long exposures with an iPhone: nine out of ten shots are instant throwaways; the Gorilla tripod's a wonderful thing, but ain't up to damping out the shakes from even the slightest breeze; reading glasses are best remembered *before* yer leave the house; the default settings on the SlowShutter app are very well thought out, and *way* ahead of any ideas I may dream up (leave 'em well alone, Ric, you fool); and *one* out of ten shots is actually not too bad, at least for an inept beginner. Which is wot I am.

Oh, and taking long exposure shots of flowing water's best avoided when yer dying for a pee. Which is what I was.

Photos of the Amfibia in the flowing water were all garbage, so I'm sticking with yesterday's bubbly water shot instead.

Ric


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Cavalry Komandirskie, now on a nylon strap (heavily modified NATO):


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Zaria 2609K


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Afternoon change into the Zaria


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Марка / Brand*
*Полёт "60 лет СССР" (1982)*
*Poljot "60 years of the USSR" (1982)**Механизм / Movement*2614.2Н2614.2N*Завод / Factory*Первый Московский Часовой ЗаводFirst Moscow Watch Factory






 






 








An interesting geoglyph:









Here in Google maps: *60 ЛЕТ СССР*


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Vostok Albatros NOS today:


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sekonda field watch today, plus a Sevani 4 jewel alarm, a gift from my friend M. It's louder than my smoke alarm, and probably woke everyone in the block - oops!














She brought her pocket watch collection too, I've made a thread


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

One-hand "Luch" limited edition


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

The Buran Alarm yet again


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

This..................(not really)


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

No-Date "Scuba Dude"


IMG_7838 by hks3sgte, on Flickr


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

:think: Mother and daughter felt lonely ...









b-) I found the father, received and worn yesterday. "Case 020 and 2414" version :


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Today is 9 May 2013 in the Julian aka Orthodox Calendar, and I am wearing this one.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mi-26 Halo. The *tail* rotor diameter is 7.6m (25')!


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)




----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Sturmanskie for today.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

'59 Strela on my wrist. It is going to be a good day......


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

That strela is a hard act to follow...wearing my Sekonda with Poljot 2614.2H (one of the most successful Russian movements ever) with its new band that came today, charcoal gray peccary with no padding. Very lightweight band, comfortable and no break-in.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

casual friday-ing with a 3133 Strela from Herr Kampmann


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Monday back in the swing of things with another poljot auto


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Variations on a theme







The cufflinks are from an ebay seller "Karen" who makes these by hand. These are an Elgin model. If there is interest I can ask her if she would do one with russian movements.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

DolleDolf said:


> The cufflinks are from an ebay seller "Karen" who makes these by hand. These are an Elgin model. If there is interest I can ask her if she would do one with russian movements.


 Interesting cufflinks. And, of course, crackin' watches


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Today was the first truly hot day in Eastern PA so when my second born had to attend footer practice I changed out of the work clothes into something a bit more ambient conditions appropriate, including the watch. An old fave, one of my first old fibbers with one of my fave dials and purely by accident a really good buy. Look at that bezel! On a nice summery strap too, so whoever I recommended this strap to on a prior "what strap shall I buy for my fibber?" thread: I practice what I preach!


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

Performed a light servicing for a friend (regulated the movement, polished the crystal and tightened the bezel), but can't give it back in good conscience without a good week of field testing!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

DolleDolf said:


> Today was the first truly hot day in Eastern PA so when my second born had to attend footer practice I changed out of the work clothes into something a bit more ambient conditions appropriate, including the watch. An old fave, one of my first old fibbers with one of my fave dials and purely by accident a really good buy. Look at that bezel! On a nice summery strap too, so whoever I recommended this strap to on a prior "what strap shall I buy for my fibber?" thread: I practice what I preach!


Always a sharp dresser!


----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Today $ 9 Raketa after deep surgery back to life.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thunderstorms forecast for today - thought I'd wear something waterproof for a trip to the aquarium


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

My new big zero with real raketa made strap...


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

This one for May 23:

=Patti


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Sekonda alarm, because I just finished rebuilding it from the ground up:









When I got the watch, it was running -1500s/day, 80 degrees amplitude, and 8ms of beat error.

In addition to a complete disassembly, cleaning, oiling, and adjustment, I needed to reshape the hairspring, and seriously polish the crystal.

It's now running about +6s/day, 266 degrees amplitude, and less than 1ms of beat error. It's nice to wear a watch I've brought back to life myself!


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

That's awesome - is this one of the ones that you fly?

=Patti



OhDark30 said:


> View attachment 1093971
> 
> Mi-26 Halo. The *tail* rotor diameter is 7.6m (25')!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> but can't give it back in good conscience without a good week of field testing


The sacrifices that friendship and dedication to duty bring!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> It's nice to wear a watch I've brought back to life myself!


Nice going!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Today a poljot auto that first arrived last week and got a runout on this thread a few days ago. It however ran very poorly, always up to a half an hour behind. Local lore states that a few days on the wrist may cure such ills and that thinly veiled threats to the ebay seller may not be necessary after a little time. well .... it seems to work. Wore it again today and here goes


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

svorkoetter said:


> Sekonda alarm, because I just finished rebuilding it from the ground up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could have looked at it this way: 1500 seconds of extra time per day is a nice thing, 25 minutes of freedom, relaxation, working on your watches, etc. Of course, one cannot wear this watch over a long period, unless he is his own employer and has no appointments whatsoever.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Zilladon said:


> That's awesome - is this one of the ones that you fly?
> 
> =Patti


Sadly no. My current mount is German. I have fun posting my watches against appropriate backgrounds, and like to celebrate Russian technical achievement.

The Mi 26 is the largest helicopter to have gone into production (the larger twin rotor Mi 12 was experimental) - and a seriously big beast







Mi 26 rotor head, from here:
http://www.aviastar.org/helicopters_eng/mi-26.php


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

Okean today! Have a great day all!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Марка / Brand**Штурманские**Sturmanskie**Оформление / Design*S 3133-1615655S 3133-1615655*Механизм / Movement*МакТайм 3133MakTime 3133*Завод / Factory*ВолМаксVolMax






 






 

Still available from our sponsor Irina Maier here for €549 in the European Union, €574 for the US.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

These last two days, similar dress watches from 75-80

b-) Wednesday :
















b-) Thursday :


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

Black-dialed Slava auto.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Pour les francophones collectionneurs
[video]http://www.ina.fr/video/PUB3213131016/les-montres-il-y-a-plusieurs-hommes-video.html[/video]


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

Chaika Resonator


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A vintage OKEAH to start the holiday weekend. One of my favourite rarities: small font and white(ish) lume on the indices and hands on a period bracelet.


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Couldn't decide so I got really horolonerdy

left
69 Italian market chronostop, only one I have ever seen outside of Chuck Maddox ...








right


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Just got my Poljot 3133 back from polmax3133, he was taking a look at it for me as it had some problems when I first received it. He did some amazing work and now it runs like it is brand new! I cannot thank him enough for his work!


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

For the first time ever .... Amfibia Scuba on NATO:


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Black tankist amphibian ( on a koutouzoff strap ;-) ). Have a great weekend!


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Friday:

Okeah 2004 !!!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Yesterday, once again, heavy rain in Paris...


----------



## kazeryu (Jan 25, 2013)

Just arrived today. Held off on buying it for a while as I was (and still am) guessing it's a franken and I didn't really need another watch, even if it would be my first mechanical alarm.

Eventually decided I didn't care and bought it anyway. If it's genuine I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Started the rainy holiday weekend wearing Swiss (oh the horror!) - a mid-size Tudor Prince Oysterdate; this is a pretty nice sized watch (very similar to vintage 3017s in size) and with far less of the "plonker" cache usually associated with its bigger cousins (personal opinion - no intent to offend Rolex wearing non-plonkers )








However a little something from the former DDR/GDR turned up in the mail; A nice condition Glashutte Spezichron automatic day/date (11-27 movement) from the 1970s (with box!). This will be getting a wrist test later today once I replace the truly awful leather?/plastic?/laminated cardboard? lizard print "strap" with something more appropriate. 















Edit: obligatory wrist shot of the Glashutte on a nice Rios strap;


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My Vostok watch and new Vostok pin commemorating the Vostok 5 and 6 1963 Orbital Radio Link Bykovsky Program.


















It's not quite as big as I thought it would be but am still glad to have it. I've got a couple Russian Rouble coins coming too, one with Yuri Gagarin on it and another with the Sputnik and Soyuz spacecraft. Now all I need is a Gagarin Vostok to go with them. :-d


----------



## eduard69 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Today's watch swap...

Before 3:30PM















After 3:00PM


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Yesterday, I spent the day with a pretty girl in red bikini. She wanted to sunbathe as long time ago, near Chistopol, along the Kama river ...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Lampoc (Dec 31, 2011)

I think this looks rather good on a NATO:


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

Today, two wathes! On left hand, 3133!







And on the right hand, 3017!


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

Still loving my Vostok Mission watch:


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Полет стадион


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

sturmanskie today


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Orange Amphibia for this sunny Sunday

=Patti


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Today, Vostok Komandirskie ZakaZ "red star' (2214), early 80 :


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A late vintage Sekonda "Strela" today


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Sekonda alarm, on a modified "Bond" NATO:









Here's what it looked like a week ago:


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Breaking ice in May...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

A little stroll through few of Munich's finest watchmaking addresses...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

The rest of my Russian week:







3017 on Wednesday














Alarm and Zaria on Thursday
(Help for Heroes strap - this watch also worn as a change on Friday and Saturday)















3133 on Saturday








Aviator on Sunday

And another week has started - have a good one!


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

Vostok Esaulskie, the first Russian watch I ever purchased (circa 1994, I'm the original owner).


----------



## midasen (Nov 25, 2011)

Reef


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Wearing my "horse" amphibian today. I tried to outline the bezel pip before taking the picture, but i must be going blind o|


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Poljot Stadium
*


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yesterday








Today (it's been a while)


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

OhDark30 said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 1100523
> 
> 
> ...


Kama?


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Last week, I shown here my first Pobeda Red 12. The second one arrived yesterday, with a "strange" bund strap...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

emoscambio said:


> Kama?


Cheers, emoscambio!
Karma Chameleon I might have expected, Karma Cola a new one on me (shows age ;-)


----------



## midasen (Nov 25, 2011)

MC R7


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Luch 2209 Black


----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)

Okeah.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Berkut aviator chronograph:









Had some visitors at the airport today.


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Another Poljot today


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

VIMPEL and Wostok


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

One of the last of these with Lumed numbers:


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Casual Friday came and went with this 3133 strela on the wrist. From Irina with the latin lettering as I wanted it to resemble the latin lettered 3017.






Matching leather!! Yaayyyy!!! (not that hard admittedly with a black shoe ....)


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

emoscambio said:


>


Man that poljot lunar is pretty. Should have gotten one from JK when he had them for a reasonable price ...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning all, and here's the choice of the day: the quirky Raketa Kopernik, that people tell me was Raisa Gorbachev's favorate watch. Is that a good thing or a bad thing? I'm undecided. It has the Sun on it. It has the (hollow) Moon on it. When the Moon eclipses the Sun once an hour the Sun shines right through the hollow Moon. This is about as far from astronomical reality as it's possible to be short of declaring the Moon to be made of Edam cheese and the Earth to be flat, square and supported on millions of bedsprings. I'm guessing the watch designer graduated school by majoring in sports, arts and cookery.

Here's what's become the familiar daily weather gripe from me: it's bloody cold, it's bloody rainy, it's very nearly bloody June, and the second photo was taken just this morning from our village. Note that's bloody *snow* powdering the trees up on that hill. Frau Capucho pointed out that her biggest frustration (weather-wise, being married to me gives her plenty of choice, frustration-wise) is that there's absolutely no one that yer can complain to. I'm Agnostic so I can't even walk into a church and wag me accusing finger at God.

Oooh, oooh, that reminds me of a nugget of information that might amuse you, and serves as today's digression.

Here in Switzerland yer pay taxes by filling in a twelve page self-declaration form at the end of the year. There's also a system in place so you pay an estimated tax up front during the year at hand, but the self-declaration's the crystallisation of what you truly owe. Any difference between estimate and finalised gets sorted out thereafter. In practice if you owe the taxman anything more then yer pay up pronto or suffer the consequences. If the taxman owes *you* something then (the cheeky buggahs) net it off *next* year's estimate. T'ain't fair, but every country in the world has a galling deficiency of one sort or another.

If yer still with me... next point is that married people fill in a *single* form as a couple because legally their income is pooled. The Swiss authorities tax the marriage and *not* the person, and believe me there's no tax advantage to being married. Actually, there's a modest but significant *disadvantage* to being married, tax-wise. But then again the cost disadvantage to marriage is way better than the costs involved in being divorced, so that's one good reason for me to be a good boy and never put our marriage at risk. Can't afford it. So that's why the legalisation of gay marriages in Switzerland involved a lot of discussion with regards to the tax implications. It's not for nothing that the Swiss came to dominate the banking world. They're ever pragmatic when it comes to other people's money.

Anyways that's not the snippet of information that I wanted to give yer.

That self declaration form starts with all the usual questions such as name, maiden name, date of birth, gender, and right in there you'll find what you'd think to be an innocuous question: religion. Religion? Well yer typical Anglo-Saxon/Portuguese/French hybrid (mongrel) would (and did) tick the "Protestant" box with a shrug assuming that's the type of church the tax authorities would place yer body in if they ever had to execute you for late payment of taxes. And yes, I *would* like a Protestant funeral 'cos at least most of my family would know how the service goes and be able to mumble the words to at least some of the hymns. But ticking that box would be (and was) a fiscal mistake. 'Cos Switzerland's one of the few countries in the world where there's a Church Tax. Yep, the Swiss tax religion, God, hymns and sermons, the lot of it. And the amount is a long way from being insignificant. It's very significant indeed.

Now remember the bit where I said I'm Agnostic? Well, I truly am. So when this was pointed out to me years ago (before I met Claudia) I finally ticked the Agnostic box and wrote off the few thousands that my previous mistake had cost me. And being agnostic and all, I didn't expect to be zapped by a thunderbolt nor the ground beneath my feet to crack open. "Told yer so, nah-nah nah nah na", I thought. But then I *did* meet and marry Claudia and guess what: there's no way on Earth she'd ever risk the Wrath of God (and an instant Descent into the Fires Below) by ticking anything but the Protestant box. She's funny about things like that.

Therefore the *single* tax declaration for a *married* couple has the Protestant box firmly ticked. The Capucho Marriage pays just over $2,500 Church Tax per year. If ever I start to think that there may be something to this God business after all, then I'll focus on that. No Creator worth believing in would allow that to happen to me.

Ric


----------



## midasen (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Luch 331979241, Movement: Luch 23858


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Dressed up my Zarya this morning.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Beat up Tonneau, the seller I bought this from was a little too aggressive cleaning the dial and has wiped the BOCTOK and Antimagnetic clean off the dial!







Still works good though


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Vintage Amphibian


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Poljot Alarm


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Yesterday, Raketa Big Zero, small round case model :


----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yesterday








Today


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## stere (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon friends!

Today I'm wearing this remarkable Russian timepiece. The Vostok Amphibia KGB.








Have a very nice day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## midasen (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My new Vostok on a Zim bracelet.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Another grail: late vintage OKEAH (and yes, I was too lazy to set the date)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Yesterday I wore my only watch Prim... Rarely have I been so impatient while waiting for the second one, bought last Monday.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Okeah FE i think for today








Chris


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

Another Okeah here for a nice and warm early summer day.









-Topi


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Raketa Telephone/Domino


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

(I love the telephone dial Raketa, but haven't found one yet - I had a shot a few months back but didn't leap hard enough. Anyway.)

So I was away last week in the UK, with this along for the ride, itself a newish acquisition (new band definitely needed, but I didn't have time):









I really do put alarms among the class of complications I actually use - I'm often enough needing to wake up in hotel rooms at 4 in the morning, and am too paranoid to trust either the desk alarm clock or a wake up call. Redundancy, redundancy.

Anyway, while there I picked this up in a flea market, for not too bad a price. I'm now jealous of all those Sekondas floating around!


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

"Take-it-easy-Friday" Tankist! :-!


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Quadratisch. Praktisch. Luch!


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Reef amfibia today:


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

For Friday, another recent acquisition: an (very) age-worn 15j Sturmanskie from 4Q-1949 with a non-decorated movement (sellers photo - I have been hesitant to open it up to confirm)


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## pyjujiop (Dec 7, 2009)

Switched at mid-day from my Vostok 1963-2013:








to the Raketa Polar Bear that arrived in the mail from Russia today (sorry, blurry cellphone pic):


----------

